# Original xbox mods



## tripguitar (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys im looking to soft mod my original xbox so i can turn it into an emulator monster. I used to have one that my friend modded for me, but i have since burned it out and it wont turn back on. So i'm getting another xbox and i was wondering....

anyone know of a good xbox soft mod tutorial/walkthrough?

also maybe a place i can download all or a bunch of roms with one download instead of downloading them all individually??


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say google this query...it maybe too close to a piracy discussion or the mods' comfort. Just fair warning.

I soft-modded mine for the same purpose (emulator console) and I found instructions fairly easily, didn't take much to do. The hard part is obtaining one of the games that would enable the breach where the BIOS ROM could be flashed.


----------



## tripguitar (Jul 25, 2011)

ya i googled before posting here, and theres a lot of different ways to do it apparently some are more detailed than others, and i just really wasnt sure which one to go with. wanted someone to point me in the right direction.

i'll end this here and keep this topic off the board though i guess, just incase the mods dont like it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a modded xbox of ebay ages ago and i played this shit out it. When i tried ot sell it a few years later, ebay banned me for putting up an illegal item. So i guess you will need to get any mods direct from retailers websites.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 26, 2011)

I used to have a modded original xbox until it blew up a few years into using it.

Half the system features failed and it basically became a shadow of it's former self. Had to retire the old fella to the junk yard.  


It was great fun playing on it though.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 26, 2011)

microsoft is probably all over this thread by now


----------



## tripguitar (Jul 26, 2011)

meh microsoft cant do shit, no one said anything about how to do it.

we're all just nostalgic for our emulator boxes!!


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jul 26, 2011)

I modded my original xbox with a chip and 250gb hdd. Then my younger brother installed his own chip, then went LED apeshit on controller ports, controllers, and power/eject buttons. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 27, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> I modded my original xbox with a chip and 250gb hdd. Then my younger brother installed his own chip, then went LED apeshit on controller ports, controllers, and power/eject buttons. Pretty cool stuff!



Pics?


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just snapped a couple quick shots, I still have it hooked up haha. Here's my console, with the controller ports lit up blue










Here's a translucent controller that was modded with lights. This is unplugged:






And this is with the controller plugged in and the lights off. This thing lights up my entire room (all 12x12 of it )







Pretty cool shit, especially considering my brother did this when he was about 14.


----------



## Yaris (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool! I bought my friend's original Xbox for $20 and modded it completely. 






Yes those are USB ports.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I'd say google this query...it maybe too close to a piracy discussion or the mods' comfort. Just fair warning.
> 
> I soft-modded mine for the same purpose (emulator console) and I found instructions fairly easily, didn't take much to do. The hard part is obtaining one of the games that would enable the breach where the BIOS ROM could be flashed.



This... If you can get banned from XBL for doing it why wouldn't you get banned from here for discussing it?


----------

